

Intercourse has been renamed to... - MurrayHurps
http://murrayhurps.com/post/74125863192/intercourse-has-been-renamed-to

======
esusatyo
Murray, I am glad you renamed it to Feedback Fast. This was one of those cool
things that I wasn't very comfortable sharing on my Facebook, Twitter, and
among my family members. I hope you'll get more traction on this.

